# Can an outdoor cat become happy indoors ?



## Biglets Mummy (5 August 2016)

My dear cat George is 13 years old and is losing his sight. Perfectly healthy in every other way.Vet isn't sure why. He has been found down on the lane sitting in the middle of it and I am terrified he is going to get killed as its a fast lane with farm machinery etc.

He loves being out doors and is a typical ginger tom loving being in the fields etc but I would be devastated if he was killed and I could have prevented it.

I shut him in yesterday and an hour later he was climbing the walls to get out and making so much noise I gave in and opened the door. I work from home so I am here all day so he has company. All the cats are shut in over night.

Would it be cruel to reprogramme him at this stage considering he could have another 10 years life into life inside - he has 3 friends who all go out but avoid the lane like the plague.If Its only George that goes there although my foster cat was killed last summer which broke my heart.

I am thinking about buying a pen for him to put in the garden and putting him in their every day so he still gets fresh air but really not sure what the best plan .

Anyone else had this issue and how did you resolve it?

Thanks all


----------



## Ninarodders (5 August 2016)

My neighbours cat was the same but deaf also. They had him on a lead for a while as they had a fairly big drive and only went down to the end. Then they took him off and sadly he got run over and passed away. 

Have you looked into proofing your garden? I think it's expensive but you can make your garden so the cats can't get out. 

I worked with a cat that was fully blind and she happy went in the garden but never left on her own accord. 

I think keeping your cat maybe a bit hard, I know it would be Harding keeping my cat in. But you don't want the worst to happen either. It's a tuffy.


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 August 2016)

i would try and cat proof your garden so he stays safe but still has some freedom.  quality of life is the most important thing and he sounds unhappy to be kept in so your options are limited.. either cat proof the garden or let him roam as usual and pray he stays safe.   its not easy!!!!!


----------



## Biglets Mummy (5 August 2016)

Thanks all - Hes just had a close call now - I heard a screech of brakes and looked out and hes narrowly missed a tractor who luckily saw him. Ive shut him in now. Hes always been so road savvy that I think maybe the blindness might be part of something neurological going on tbh. 
My garden is huge and it would be impossible to cat proof I'm afraid as much as I would love to do that to protect the others as well. It is  a tuffy x


----------



## Ninarodders (5 August 2016)

How about building some sort of fence/pen by the back door so you can let him out with some space but not the whole garden. Like a very big pen attached to the house.


----------



## Biglets Mummy (5 August 2016)

Ninarodders said:



			How about building some sort of fence/pen by the back door so you can let him out with some space but not the whole garden. Like a very big pen attached to the house.
		
Click to expand...

I should be working but am just googling this - I think this might be the best way forward tbh. I really couldnt bear to lose him x


----------



## be positive (5 August 2016)

This thread shows a solution, rather ambitious for most but a small version could be ideal.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?728671-The-happy-housecat-(pictures)


----------



## Biglets Mummy (5 August 2016)

be positive said:



			This thread shows a solution, rather ambitious for most but a small version could be ideal.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?728671-The-happy-housecat-(pictures)

Click to expand...

WOW !!!! Thank you so much for putting this link up be positive - I really think this might be the only way forward . How incredible is this cat run .xx


----------



## poops (5 August 2016)

My cat is 20. She used to love being outside patrolling her territory & sleeping in the garden. Around 3 years ago she lost her hearing. She is now nervous being outside, I suppose she would be, losing a main sense. She seems happy indoors, she goes outside briefly but she likes the security of the door being open. They can adapt.


----------



## TGM (5 August 2016)

be positive said:



			This thread shows a solution, rather ambitious for most but a small version could be ideal.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?728671-The-happy-housecat-(pictures)

Click to expand...

That is an amazing solution!  Still looks good (speaking as one who like a nice garden) AND it gives the cats more excitement and sense of exploration than a normal run would.


----------



## MagicMelon (13 September 2016)

Definately I would try a pen type idea. My mum had a wooden frame with chicken wire built on one side of her house with a cat flap from her boiler room leading out into it so the cats could come and go as they wanted. She put wood chip down and big branches etc. in it so they could climb. They loved it and would often spend time just lying about watching the birds especially when they got older - they also used it as their main litter tray   which I think is why a lot of outdoor cats want to go outside, they dont like normal cat trays much. My mum would often get outdoor local farm cats rock up at her back door which she'd start to feed, then they'd always end up moving in!  Once they got older, often they would spend more and more time inside by choice.

At my house, I have Bengal cats - they are stupid, they would get run over. So I have put up a high 6ft mesh fence (loose at the top so they dont like climbing it) round my back patio, then all I have to do is open the patio door when Im around to let them out. I dont leave them out when Im not around as I do have to keep an eye on them (one is an escape artist). They're perfectly happy. I would never let any of my cats roam totally free (unless I lived far from a road which I dont), having lots cats to the road before I am not willing to go through that hell again.


----------



## hackneylass2 (14 September 2016)

Indeed, a catio is the answer. Does not have to be fancy, and it gives a cat what it needs without danger. Would be ideal for your kitty.


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 September 2016)

hackneylass2 said:



			Indeed, a catio is the answer. Does not have to be fancy, and it gives a cat what it needs without danger. Would be ideal for your kitty.
		
Click to expand...

love the sound of a catio.....there must be a market for that sort of thing as the roads have now become so busy.   a business opportunity for one of you young people!!! and to call it a catio is a great idea...


----------

